# mouse breeding



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

hi, i was wondering if someone has a idea for name for my mouse breeding ?

and what do my mice have to be old so they can be pregnant ? think it is 3-4 months but not sure


im getting a male mouse loaned from my friend cause she has lot's of male's in many colors  

ill come with new's later


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is a little info about breeding mice/pregnancy: Mice - Breeding Data



> "Mice reach sexual maturity by 4-6 weeks. However, females should not be bred for the first time until they are 8 to 12 weeks old."


----------



## Ruthy (May 10, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a registered Mousery and Breeder, and i just want to give you a bit of friendlt advice. Before you decide to breed plase do AS MUCH research as possible, as its not an easy thing. There is LOT of things to consider such as the parents health, background, genetis. Where will all the babies go, males are hard to find homes for. Can you keep them all if no homes are found, can you separate all fighting males into singles if they dont get on, can you afford the vets bills for sick mice?

All questions you have to go through if you want to become a breeder. This forum will help its a mouse breeders forum, lots of information on it:

Fancy Mice Breeders; Index page

and this one is a mouse keepers forum with a breeders lounge, just contact admin to be allowed on the breeeders lounge:

www.allaboutmice.co.uk :: Index

hope this helps.

Ruth


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

I used to breed mice for several yrs as well and it can be hard.I agree with everything Ruthy said.
And if you don't know the breeding ages of mice,then IMO your not ready to breed.Do some more research first.


----------

